# Hoppy Birthday!!



## JimD (Nov 16, 2005)

Danielle (aka I LuV MaH BuNs)and her Mom (MrsD aka Mommarsd) are celebrating their birthdays today!!

Oh yeah, I should add that....*Danielle is 18 today!!*

*HOPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hoppy Birthday :magicwand::groupparty:


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday:happybunny:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

:balloons: Happy Birthday, Danielle and Mom!!!! :balloons::dancing:






[align=center]:energizerbunny:[/align]









Enjoy! 

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 16, 2005)

:colors::elephant::bunnydance::magicwand:arty::groupparty:

happy birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy birthday! You can vote now too! I was so excited to vote my first time.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 16, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANIELLE AND MRS D!!!

:groupparty:

Enjoy your day!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 16, 2005)

*OH! OH! OH!*





*HOPPY BIRTHDAY DANIELLE! *











*Love, *

*Raspberry &amp; SLG
*


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2005)

[align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAYS![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]PAM[/align]


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Daniele ,:magicwand:


----------



## Ty-bee (Nov 16, 2005)

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone! :bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance:

Daddy... you forgot Benji. Two years ago today Benji was given to me as a Sweet 16! 

Again,THANKS!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 16, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAYEVERYONE!!!

:groupparty::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::groupparty:

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Nov 16, 2005)

....annnnnd here's the birthday boy...BENJI


----------



## Lissa (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 16, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY DANNI!!!

:elephant:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2005)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAYS DANIELLE, MRS D AND BENJI 

Hope you have a wonderful day!

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 16, 2005)

Hoppy Birthday Danielle, Mrs.D and Benji


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Danielle, Mrs. D, and Benji!

Hope you all are having a wonderful day!!!!!!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 16, 2005)

*[shadow=blue]Happy Birthday Danielle and Mrs. D!!!!!!![/shadow]*





*[shadow=gray]Happy Adoption Day Benji!!!!!!!!!!![/shadow]*

:happybunny:

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## The Missus (Nov 17, 2005)

Eeeeegads!!! 18 - what a greatage!! and Mrs. D - what a greatday for you, too,whatever those years might be!!

:dancing:Hope you had a terrific day!!! Aren't birthdays just the best!!!


----------



## bluebird (Nov 17, 2005)

Happy birthday:elephant:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 17, 2005)

Hoppy Birthday to you,

Hoppy Birthday to you,

Hoppy Birthday dear,

Danielle, Mrs D and Benji......



 HOPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOUUUUU!!

:bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance:



:groupparty:



Congratulations especially to Danielle for reaching 18!!! arty:

Vickie xxx


----------



## Mommarsd (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the birthday greetings! -- Mrs. D


----------

